# VAMC Remote OP Coder RHIT CPC



## cfuficat (Aug 4, 2011)

RHIT CPC with 6+ years of experience (VAMC remote coding)

Looking for Part-time/PDM remote OP coding position w/ any VAMC (contract or direct hire). Can code all area's of OP. 

Expert knowledge of CCM/Quantim. 
Can provide copy of government background check/clearance and copy of Privacy/Hippa certificates of completion for 2011. I can also provide references/letter of recommendation. 

If interested, please e-mail me at cfuficat@aol.com and I will forward my resume.  (PS I am fast and accurate). 

Thank You,

Christy P.


----------



## maysons1703 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Mrs*

Email Aleshia Hunter at ahunter@mrs-inc.net. She is looking for VA coders


----------



## cfuficat (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you. I will contact her.


----------

